# Crufts Obedience



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes, word is there is one exercise left (scent), and if Petra loses less than three points on it she will be the winner.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Funny how the two US teams we have over there are totally opposite in handling styles


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

And scores submitted in the last three seconds show Petra got a perfect score on scent, which should make her the winner!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Yep, just "verified" on Facebook, Petra and Tyler won the World Cup. Way to go for the sporting dog showing up all them herding dogs!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great job!! who was the US team that was withdrawn?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Here are the final scores. It is by points lost, so low score wins.

Crufts Scores


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

That is great news! Congrats to Petra and Tyler!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Way to go for the sporting dog showing up all them herding dogs!!


No kidding... 

Everyone else was Welsh sheepdogs and border collies... >.<... do they just not bother with sporting breeds over there? Or is the world upside down - all the collies in obedience and goldens in agility? 



> who was the US team that was withdrawn?


I think Bridget C withdrew one of her other dogs. Soupy?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> great job!! who was the US team that was withdrawn?


Just saw it was Bridget and Soupy. (She had two dogs entered)


----------

